# Extend AFTER Live Recordings



## Emacee (Dec 15, 2000)

Tivo offers the option to extend (pad) records of live shows (like sports events) which often (almost always) run over.
That's fine for the ballgames but those games also mess up the rest of the evening schedule. Tivo should add an alert fuction. When a live event is scheduled on the regular networks in the late afternoon or early evening, Tivo should send a message letting the user know so he can make adjustments to recording times. 
I've gotten used to doing this for CBS on Sundays in the fall but last night CBS (the worst offender) had a tennis match in the afternoon with ran until about 8:40 and pushed everything back 40 minutes. I caught it but who scrolls back to check the afternoon schedules? This what Tivo should do.


----------

